# Geht es euch auch so?



## Rhon von Cöos (17. April 2008)

Also ich hab hier in dem Forum echt Probleme, die Freds weiter als die erste Seite zu lesen.Naja...einige sind ok, aber die meisten sind einfach nur Blablablubb ich laber mal ohne auch nur irgend ne Ahnung zu haben rum.

Was einige Leute hier von sich geben treibt mir einfach nur die Galle den Hals hoch...Ob es nun ein hirnamputierter "Nerf Pala-Fred" oder ein "Lv.-Sperre-Schwachsinn".
Mir kommt es vor, als ob da Affen, die Maschine schreiben können, an den Rechnern sitzen.

Oder spielt ihr alle erst seit gestern WoW?


----------



## Annovella (17. April 2008)

Es heißt THREAD und nicht FRED

vote for /close....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akenia (17. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> vote for /close....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign


----------



## hordecore (17. April 2008)

Akenia schrieb:


> /sign



/sign


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2008)

Hört doch mal auf hier Mist zu spammen. 

Wenn ihr nichts zu sagen habt - lasst es.
Wenn ihr denkt ihr müsst was reporten, reportet es.


----------



## Nashan (17. April 2008)

Ich find´s nur abartig, wie hier teilweise mit den Leuten umgegangen wird. Das ist schon schlimmer als im offiziellen WoW Forum.

Naja, ich bin eh in einem anderen Forum wo es etwas zivilisierter zugeht.


----------



## Éothain (17. April 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin eh in einem anderen Forum wo es etwas zivilisierter zugeht.


 Es gibt noch andere Foren auserhalb von wow-europe.com und buffed ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreib mal PN wo das sein soll pls.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (17. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Es heißt THREAD und nicht FRED
> 
> vote for /close....
> 
> ...



Komm geh schlafen ...musst morgen wieder Schule raiden..nonheroic nehm ich an...


----------

